# Lela passed last night



## Nancy McClelland

Lela, our first Great Dane passed to the bridge last night. Been expecting it for awhile now as she was pretty feeble compared to how she used to be when we got her, 14 years ago. For a Dane, she was ancient and outlived two of our other canines, but, all things to come to an end time. Tempus fugit, memento mori! Fry and Bender are doing great even though Bender was a little whiny last night at first. See you on the other side my big girl.:rip:


----------



## Lokin4AReason

sorry for your lose and condolence(s) 

RIP little one and you may binky away w/ the rest of OUR loved one(s) ..


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

RIP Dear Lela. Binky on!


----------



## pani

Rest in peace, Lela. ray:


----------



## Azerane

Awww no  I'm very sorry for your loss. You're right, 14 is ancient for a Dane, what a happy life it must have been


----------



## lovelops

I'm so sorry.... hang in there. I understand how you feel...


Vanessa


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

Aww  I'm sorry to hear that! 14 years is a long, happy life. I'm so glad you were able to spend it with her. RIP Lela. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Well, old girl, it's been a year since you left. Still do miss you and Amy but Fry and Bender make up for it by being even bigger pests, especially the bigger part. You were our very first Great Dane, and now we have 2 more as we definitely love the breed even though you all think of yourselves as lap dogs. Rest in peace my old girl.


----------



## Ivythelionhead

I'm sorry for your loss, goodbye sweet Lela.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

2 Years already--still miss you and you'll always be our little dog--rest in peace my sweet girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Missed this one last year, sorry sweet heart. She was a great canine and was more like a Terrier than a Dane. Funniest thing was when she got hold of the rope from my extension ladder and would hang in the air shaking it and twisting all around. Never expected to see a big dog doing that. Miss you a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

5 years already sweety--still miss you a heck of a lot. You were a heck of a dog and we all miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

6 years already--doesn't seem like it could be that long. You'll always be a puppy to me sweety and we do so miss you. Til next year.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my sweet little girl, still miss you a lot. You were with us for a long time, but, it's never long enough--til next year, rest easy.


----------

